# Webcomic Review Collection (Also, review request thread)



## RedSavage (Jul 11, 2011)

So I figured, for those who cared, that it would be neat to have a general place to post reviews, so that the casual webcomic reader could go to a thread and have a semi-informed opinion of a certain comic. Also, this is a place to *request reviews* (please scroll down to find out how). So, post your reviews here of any comic you have critiqued or written about. *Note:* Post each review in a separate comment so that it can be easily linked to. This is simply an attempt to try to keep things organized. Thanks. 

**Warning:* Some reviews will be tl;dr's and some will be short and unsubstantial, simply because of the skill levels of reviewing vary from person to person. That said, while there is no 'official' rubric or requirements for a review, it would be nice if it is substantial and thorough. 

Also, reviews will be labeled Positive, Mixed, Or Negative. If you feel that your label is incorrect, let me know. 
__________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________

*LIST OF WEBCOMIC REVIEWS*

DMFA: CoyoteCaliente's Review. (Positive Review)

~More Coming Soon~
__________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________

**If you want to REQUEST a review, DO NOT post in this thread.* The following users are accepting reviews for webcomics, please _pm_ or _message_ them for reviews. Again, do NOT post here. 

If you would like to be put on the list, PM with your preference of comics or any info that you'd like me to put next to your name on the list (Ie: Type of review you do, the focus of your review, how 'harsh' you are with your reviews, etc)

__________________________________________________________
*Users Accepting Requests*

*CoyoteCaliente- Subjective reviewer, bluntly honest. Occasionally 'scathing'.
__________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 11, 2011)

Review for DMFA.

About halfway through the artist, Amber Williams, makes a joke about how the earlier art in the series makes her cringe, and that reading through the old archives involves symptoms of nausea and the like. This is more or less true.

The introductions and characters are throw at you not unlike the fashion stones are thrown in ancient Babylonian times (and certain parts of California). It really does get disorienting, and the imprecise drawing and lack of color really has you flipping back to the strips that actually have names in them. Not a problem of course, since the ultra-rookie "Hello" strip in which ninety-eight percent of the strip are iterations of the word "hello" and the character names. The last two percent is a half-contrived joke pointing it out.

But once you get past all of this (mainly, to when the chapter that begins in full color), you find a truly fun comic which never fails to make you laugh or strain your brain with an old fashioned plot twist. Honestly, it really did surprise me just how many twists this fun little comic has, like a turn in a roller-coaster your didn't quite see. Only this roller coaster has fuzzy characters all over the place, dragons, demons, and incubi, and enough teasing and fan service to make give you a raging case of blue ovaries (for all orientations alike).

Now, there is one main problem (that doesn't really detract from anything, but is still annoying) and that's the author's absolute hack of the fourth wall and interaction with the audience. While the destruction of the said wall during the cannon strips are truly funny (constantly hanging the lamp-shape they are), I get tired and tired of the constant reminder from the artist that we, the audience, are apparently retarded and perverted to a degree that we are unable to realize that we are looking up a skirt/kilt that belongs to the same gender as ourselves (or the opposite for others of a different persuasion). Okay. I get it. You get dumb and weird emails. No need to shove it in our faces. Just like the occasional goody-two-shoes Incubus, I'm tired of hearing about it.

In conclusion, however, these parts are truly kept separate from the whole story which is honestly amazing. There's no other way to describe it. Humor, drama, and just the occasional moment of humility and sadness. Enough that it adds a whole new level of depth to everyone in this comic.

So, a good read? Yes. At first? Not quite. Take a few drinks and you'll enjoy, and by time you're sobered up you're in for one heck of a ride. Because for every halfbad comic here, there's about seventy-five more that are absolutely amazing.


----------

